# MTB-Fahrt Blankenheim-Langerwehe



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich plane für eines der nächsten Wochenenden eine *Mountainbike-Tour von Blankenheim nach Langerwehe*.

Ich bevorzuge eine Anreise nach Blankenheim mit dem PKW (Kann hierzu bis zu 2Pers. ab Eschweiler/Langerwehe mitnehmen).

Eine Anfahrt mit dem Zug (bis Dahlem) würde für mich ab Eschweiler ca.2:30h dauern und kommt daher für mich nicht in Frage (PKW ca.1h).

*Blankenheim-Monschau* _(keine Ortskentnis)_
Die Tour beginnt in Blankenheim und führt über den Ardennen-Eifel-Wanderweg (AE) bis nach Hellenthal. Weiter über den Rhein-Rureifel-Weg (WW12) am Olefstausee vorbei bis Monschau.

*Monschau-Rursee* _(eingeschränkte Ortskentnis)_
Ab Monschau weiter über den AE bzw. WW11 zum Rursee.

*Rursee-Langerwehe* _(gute bis sehr gute Ortskentnis)_
Am Rursee vorbei (WW5) über Schmidt. Weiter über WW5a bis Kleinhau und schlußendlich nach Langerwehe.

Ab Rursee wollte ich von der Wanderroute teilw. abweichen, da ich über gute Ortskentnis verfüge.

Ich schätze die Tour auf ca.110km. Bei einer frühen Abfahrt (9.00Uhr) und etwas Kondition sollte das mit entsprechenden Pausen keine unüberwindbare Hürde sein.

*Wer ist dabei?*
Ich hoffe doch, das sich ein paar Wehebach-Biker melden


----------



## Racegirl (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rene,

wirklich liebend gerne, aber ich glaube, daß ist für mich im Moment doch noch eine Nummer zu heftig. Wenn Du mal wieder ausrollen willst, bin ich allerdings sehr gerne mit dabei 

Viele Grüße

(auf dem Mountainbike noch nicht ganz) Racegirl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

da bin ich doch dabei, wenn ich meine Erkältung wieder los bin.

Ich nehme auch gerne die Mitfahrgelegenheit in Anspruch!

Also bis zu einem der nächsten Wochenenden


----------



## redrace (4. Oktober 2003)

HUHU

Sag bloß bescheid!!!! Wenn es geht fahr ich mit!! 

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (5. Oktober 2003)

Ciao Rene,

wenn Du den Termin früh genug bekannt gibst und ich das Dienstfrei mit dem Häuptling der " grünen Männchen "  geregelt bekomme bin ich gerne dabei 

Wie hast Du das mit dem Pkw geplant ( steht ja in Blankenheim und wir sind in Langerwehe ) ?

Bis dahin


----------



## IGGY (5. Oktober 2003)

Interesse hätte ich auch! Muß mal mit TWIGGY sprechen ob er auch mit kommt da ich für mein neues Auto noch keinen Fahrradträger habe! Für TWIGGY´s Auto haben wir ja einen!
Ich melde mich nochmal! Habe mich hiermit schonmal vorgemerkt!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Oktober 2003)

Freut mich, das ich nicht alleine fahren muß 



> _Original geschrieben von vanillefresser _
> *Wie hast Du das mit dem Pkw geplant ( steht ja in Blankenheim und wir sind in Langerwehe ) ?
> 
> *



Ich wollte mich von meiner Schwester nach Blankenheim fahren lassen. Sie fährt dann wieder zurück.

Zug kostet p.Person ca.20 und die Fahrt dauert 2:30h
Mit dem PKW bin ich nicht unbedingt günstiger, aber wesentlich bequemer und die Fahrt dauert max.1h.

Wie bereits geschrieben, falls sich eine halbwegs stabile Wetterlage einstellt, wollte ich dieses Unternehmen starten.


----------



## redrace (5. Oktober 2003)

HUHU

Ich werde mich dann von meiner mich liebenden Gattin nach Blankenheim fahren und in Langerwehe wieder abholen lassen. Ich hoffe nur wir bekommen nochmal richtig schönes Wetter!!

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (6. Oktober 2003)

@redrace,


wenn der Termin frühzeitig bekannt wird und ich meinen Dienstplan entsprechend gestalten kann  wäre bei Dir evtl. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei?
Hätte ansonsten arge Probleme nach Blankenheim zu kommen 

Bis dahin


----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2003)

@ vanillefresser 

 Dich soll ich mitnehmen?? Niemals!! Fahr doch mit dem Rad!!!!!  

Natürlich ist bei mir noch Platz im Auto und selbstverständlich nehme ich dich auch mir!!!! 

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (8. Oktober 2003)

@redrace,

bist wohl immer noch nachtragend wegen Ostermontag ( Pizza , Eis etc.  ). Beim nächsten Termin geb ich rechtzeitig Bescheid 
Die Dienstplanerei liegt dann bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo René, 
wenn der Termin nach dem 9.11. stattfindet ist das OK. Muß mir nur noch Gedanken machen, wie ich den Wagen dann wieder in Blankenheim abgeholt bekomme.

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Weißt Du wie die Haltestelle in Blankenheim heisst, dass ich bei bahn.de suchen kann?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Weißt Du wie die Haltestelle in Blankenheim heisst, dass ich bei bahn.de suchen kann? *





> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer_Eine Anfahrt mit dem Zug (bis *Dahlem*) würde für mich ab Eschweiler ca.2:30h dauern



Dieses WE wird's auf jeden Fall nichts. Bin schon verplant.


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rene,

wenn's terminlich passt und ich das mit der Fahrerrei geregelt bekomme, bin ich dabei.
Würde allerdings wahrscheinlich am Ende etwas abkürzen und nicht bis zur Endstation durchziehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2003)

Nabend zusammen!

Das klingt ja gut. Ich bin dabei  

Kleinere logistische Probleme müßten ja noch besprochen werde. Wenn es an einem Samstag steigen sollte, wäre es für mich auch OK ab Köln mit der Bahn nach Blankenheim zu fahren und über Düren zurück nach Kölle. Sonntags ist die Verbindung mau. Erster Zug läuft dann erst gegen 10 Uhr ein, reichlich spät.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2003)

Nabend zusammen!

Angesichts der zukünftigen schlechten Wetteraussichten, hatte ich mich kurzfristig entschlossen, die kleine Tour am gestrigen Samstag anzugehen. 

*Ein kleiner Eifelcross* 

Komisch, wenn ich sonst Samstags aufstehe, ist es draußen schon hell. Na egal. Mittels der Kölner Verspätungs Betriebe erreiche ich glücklich den Kölner Hauptbahnhof, warte noch ein Weilchen in der beheizten Colonaden, denn irgendwie war es draußen garnicht mehr sommerlich. Der Zoch kütt, also rauf auf den Bahnsteig. Dort fällt mir zufällig ein gelber Zettel ins Auge, aua. Hervorragend, genau heute werden auf der Strecke nach Trier Arbeiten ausgeführt und zwischen Kall und Blankenheim wird Schienersatzverkehr ausgeführt, auf deutsch, es gibt eine freie Busfahrt durch die Eifel. Ich sollte vielleicht doch Lotto spielen. Der Start verzögert sich dadurch um ca. 40 Minuten, ich habs ja aber nicht eilig.  

Start in Blankenheim/Wald

Gut ist, das ab dem Bahnhof der Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil) sofort losgeht, es ein Singeltrail ist und das GPS einen guten Empfang hat. Schlecht, das es schei%$e kalt war und man die ersten zwei Stunden besser in Bewegung blieb. Würde sagen, es war direkt die erste Wintertour nach dem Sommer. Vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal ging es auf und ab über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kleines Päuschen am Ende der Talsperre. Das schwarze Hüttendach dampfte in der Sonne, genau, es war immer noch arschkalt. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill gehts dann ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. Weiter gehts durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Über die Mestrenger Mühle erreicht man den letzten Anstieg nach Hürtgen, nimmt noch einen schönen Singeltrail nach Großhau mit und läßt sich bis Düren fast nur noch rollen.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Eine klasse Tour, ca. 110 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden Fahrzeit incl. 2 Pausen und einem Platten. Könnte man auch als gutes Marathontraining missbrauchen 

Für alle, die sich von der Strecke ein Bild machen wolle.






Grüße

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Michael,

ich kann die empfehlen, den Eifelsteig einmal komplett abzufahren. Ich bin diesen von Einruhr aus im Uhrzeigersinn abgefahren. Da ich leider keine Karte für Region Blankenheim hatte, habe ich über die Strasse nach Hellental abgekürzt und bin diesem dann wieder gefolgt. Die Beschilderung ist schon super  Sind dann immer noch fast 80 km geworden.

Besonders schön sind die Anstiege kurz nach Einruhr. Rechtzeitiges Absteigen könnte zu empfehlen sein.  

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2003)

Super Sache!

Respekt!

...und da sagt man mir, ich wäre verrückt, soetwas zu planen 

Du kannst die Strecke unter [mtb-Tourguide] auf mtb-news.de eintragen und ich denke Frank S. wäre an die GPS-Daten interessiert  .

Bei einer Fahrzeit von 8h ist die Fahrt in diesem Jahr wohl kaum noch durchführbar. Ich werde wohl bis ins nächste Frühjahr mit der Tour warten. Es sei denn, ich fahre mit redrace, dann sind wir unter 6h in Langerwehe


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *...und da sagt man mir, ich wäre verrückt, soetwas zu planen
> *



...das ging wohl ein bischen in meine Richtung !?... 
Halte Dich bestimmt nicht für verrückt; meine nur das es schade wäre, wenn "nicht so starke Fahrer" aufgrund des Tempos nicht mitfahren können oder auf der Strecke blieben.

Ich würde den "Spass" zu jeder Jahreszeit mitmachen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi Michael,

habe ich das mit deiner richtig verstanden, das die Strecke durchgehend beschildert ist?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Hi Michael,
> 
> habe ich das mit deiner Tour richtig verstanden, das die Strecke durchgehend beschildert ist?
> ...


----------



## Happy_User (20. Oktober 2003)

@on any sunday

Hallo Michael,

Interesse hätte ich auch an den GPS Daten.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (20. Oktober 2003)

HUHU



> Es sei denn, ich fahre mit redrace, dann sind wir unter 6h in Langerwehe



@xcracer

Jetzt übertreib mal nicht!! Ich denke Du willst schnell fahren!!?? Dann werden es wohl unter 5 Stunden!!  


@ onanysunday

Ich kann mich XCracer nur anschließen!! RESPEKT!!!


Gruß


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2003)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Danke für die rege Beteiligung, ich bin gerührt 

@Happy_User

Den Eifelsteig von Einruhr aus kenne ich auch, stimmt, es sind einige heftige Steigungen drin.

@Frank S.

Die GPS Daten schicke ich den Leuten, die sie haben möchten. Ist im PCX 5 Format, ich habe nämlich garkein Garmin bzw. Fugavi.  

@Heimwerker King

Ich glaube nicht, Tim!!

Kurz gesagt, man halte sich an die Wanderwegmarkierungen, die allerdings manchmal ein wenig versteckt sind. Außerdem bin ich bei eigenen Ortskenntnissen von den Wegen teilweise abgewichen.
Die Tour ist bis auf der Freizeitkarte NRW, Nr. 26, http://www.lverma.nrw.de bis Hürtgen vollständig drauf, Wanderwege 12,100,11,5,10,5a

@XCRacer

Das Einstellen in die mtb-tourguide Liste lasse ich lieber, keine genaue Beschreibung und außerdem will ich ja keinen ins Unglück stürzen.  Werde ich aber irgendwann in eine geplante GPS Touren Seite auf meiner Homepage stellen.

Noch ein paar optische Eindrücke der Tour.






Grüße

Michael


----------



## speed-bikers (23. Oktober 2003)

hi XCRacer,
planst du denn noch andere (vielelicht) kürzere strecken.
hätte da auch lust mit zu fahren.
ich komme auch aus eschweiler...

mfg
thomas


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von speed-bikers _
> *hi XCRacer,
> planst du denn noch andere (vielelicht) kürzere strecken.
> hätte da auch lust mit zu fahren.
> ...



Habe im Moment nichts geplant. Ist ja auch erstmal Winter.
Wie ich sehe, hast Du Dich ja schon für Samstag eingetragen.
Können uns sicherlich dann noch unterhalten.

Bis Samstag, René


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2004)

*Für Kurzentschlossene:*
Samstag 04.09.04
 - Abfahrt Bf. Langerwehe 7:39Uhr Gleis 1
  - Über Köln Hbf.
  - Ankunft Bf. Blankenheim (Wald) 9:32Uhr

  Die einfache Fahrt kostet 20Euro
  Näheres hier: www.bahn.de

  Rückfahrt mit dem MTB (logisch ) über diverse Wanderwege. Die Strecke kenne ich größtenteils, da ich einzelne Anschnitte bereits gefahren bin (zB. Eifelsteig).

  Gute Kondition (ca.110km u. ca.2200Hm) und *DU* bist dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speed-bikers (3. September 2004)

schade...samstag eine woche später wäre ich direkt mitgefahren!
hab nur leider dieses wochenende noch einen wichtigen nachwuchs-Liga wettkampf (triathlon)!

ich wünsch euch dann mal viel spaß!!

schöne Grüße

Thomas

-----------------
[email protected]


----------



## redrace (3. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Für Kurzentschlossene:*
> Samstag 04.09.04
> Gute Kondition (ca.110km u. ca.2200Hm) und *DU* bist dabei !!!



HUHU

Leider nicht bin in Bad Driburg!!


----------



## rpo35 (3. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Für Kurzentschlossene:*
> Samstag 04.09.04...



Ich hab Boris mal angemailt...melde mich später...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. September 2004)

Hi René,

sorry...wir kommen zeitlich nicht klar...wir starten nochmal ne Runde im Aachener Wald...fahren morgen um 10 in Roetgen los.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Leider nicht bin in Bad Driburg!!


 Du lügst! Bad Driburg ist am Sonntag. Wäre also 'ne prima Vorbelastung 

 RS-Hunter ist aber dabei !


----------



## redrace (4. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du lügst! Bad Driburg ist am Sonntag. Wäre also 'ne prima Vorbelastung
> 
> RS-Hunter ist aber dabei !




HUHU

Ich bin heute schon in Bad Driburg!! Die Anreise ist mir sonst zu lang!!


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2004)

So! Jetzt haben wir auch den Rureifel-Cross hinter uns.

 Gestartet am Bahnhof Blankenheim-Wald, geht es gleich einen feinen Singletrail hinauf. Das noch feuchte Gras weckt die letzten müden Lebensgeister und nach einer knackigen Steigung hoch zum Hauptweg sind wir schon wieder voll im Element.
















 Wir folgen vorerst der Beschilderung des Eifelsteig. Diesen kenne ich noch von der Eifelsteigtour und habe das meiste auch noch ganz gut in Erinnerung. Es geht über Wildenburg nach Hellenthal und hinauf zur Oleftalsperre. Bis jetzt ging es relativ gemächlich über weitgehend breite Forstwege, die gelegentlich durch Singletrails unterbrochen werden.

 Weiter über die Wahlerscheider Höhe, den höchsten Punkt der Strecke (627Hm) und das Wüstebachtal in Richtung Erkensruhr. Bevor wir jedoch im Wüstebachtal den Eifelsteig-Symbolen folgen, biegen wir _links_ ab (wie in der Karte eingezeichnet) und fahren hinauf zum Forsthaus Rothe Kreuz.

Achtung! Auf der Wanderkarte "Monschauer Land - Rurseengebiet" ist _dieser_ Weg als Eifelsteig eingezeichnet. In der Natur weisen die Schilder _hinunter nach Erkensruhr_!















 Nun folgen wir einem breiten, autofreiem Asfaltband quer durch den Langerscheid. Zwischen Dendenborn und Hammer kreuzen wir das Rurtal und fahren später einen nicht enden wollenden Uphill hinauf nach Simmerath. Hinüber zur Kaltalsperre und gleich wieder hinauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus.

 Über Raffelsbrand durch den Hürtgenwald, vorbei an der Wehebachtalsperre bei Schevenhütte, durch das Schönthal zurück nach Hause. Den Abstecher über Langerwehe haben wir uns erspart.

Fazit: Mit 88,7km / 4:17h reine Fahrzeit und 1212Hm waren wir doch um einiges schneller zu Hause als erwartet. Die Strecke ist sehr gut fahrbar. Die größte Hürde ist der Anstieg aus dem Rurtal hinauf nach Simmerath. Insgesamt ist der Singletrailanteil sehr gering und die Länge der Asfaltstücke sind noch hinnehmbar.

 Der landschaftlich schönste Abschnitt ist ohne Zweifel der um das Rurtal bei Dedenborn. Eine Schöne Tour die gerne jederzeit wiederhole.

*Alle Bilder in Groß*


----------



## Knax (4. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...die bilder sehen ja klasse aus! wäre ich heute nicht in eschweiler gelaufen, dann...
das nächste mal bin ich dabei!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ich heute nicht in eschweiler gelaufen


 Eigentlich war ich für die 5km Jedermann gemeldet. Habe mir aber dann gesagt, bei dem Superwetter fährst du lieber mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (5. September 2004)

Schöne Tour Rene

Schade das ich den Termin zuspät gesehen habe, wäre gerne mitgefahren  
Vieleicht gehts ja nächstes Jahr noch einmal


----------



## IGGY (5. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So! Jetzt haben wir auch den Rureifel-Cross hinter uns.
> 
> Gestartet am Bahnhof Blankenheim-Wald, geht es gleich einen feinen Singletrail hinauf. Das noch feuchte Gras weckt die letzten müden Lebensgeister und nach einer knackigen Steigung hoch zum Hauptweg sind wir schon wieder voll im Element.
> 
> ...



Man man man. Immer wenn ich nicht kann   
Ich hoffe mal das du das nochmal wiederholst wenn ich auch kann!


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So! Jetzt haben wir auch den Rureifel-Cross hinter uns.



Super schöne Tour, passte einfach alles.   
Gerne wieder! So oder so ähnlich!

@ XCRacer: Da wir dann doch so früh zurück waren, bin ich noch mit "meinen" Jungs eine kleine Runde durch den Hürtgenwald gefahren. 

Tages-Ziel: 135 km   , aber danach ging nichts mehr

Cu G


----------

